# Slow start for 2017 End of the line



## SemperFi (Jan 22, 2017)

Haven't been able to get a lot of traps in the ground with this crazy weather. Floods everything and then almost 80 degrees. First few weeks have been rough. Caught a few though along with some raccoons and opossums. Pulled everything last week to go get some beaver for a buddy in his pond.


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 22, 2017)

Cleaning my buddies pond out. One in the foothold weighed 55 pounds. Some finished fur to.


----------



## mr otter (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice put up on the cat and beaver!


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 24, 2017)

mr otter said:


> Nice put up on the cat and beaver!



Thanks otter. You got traps out?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 24, 2017)

You did good! In the pic its kinda hard to tell.. Did you skin the head on the cat?


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 24, 2017)

Nice work. Its been crazy weather for sure.


----------



## SemperFi (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks gents. Cat is skinned hind legs to the nose.


----------



## mr otter (Jan 25, 2017)

Started setting yesterday, hope to have the line out by tomorrow.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 3, 2017)

Set a 200 acre tract this week with mostly water traps. It's mostly flooded timber, so what footholds I could get out got clogged with raccoons. Pulled a pair of 47 pound beavers, an otter, 8 raccoons, and 1 grinner.


----------



## mr otter (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice otter!


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 13, 2017)

I've just been playing in the water the past few weeks and running some dp's.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 13, 2017)

Few more.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice work.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks jeb. 2 more this morning.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 24, 2017)

Been so hot I just stayed in the water all of February. Thanks for tagging along.


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 24, 2017)

Few more


----------



## GAGE (Feb 24, 2017)

Way to keep after them, and congrats on your season!


----------



## mr otter (Feb 25, 2017)

Great work!  Love snaring those beavers, too bad the otter prices suck.  Good looking put up!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Feb 25, 2017)

Great pics. Thats a nice otter. Congrats on the season


----------



## SemperFi (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks gents. I'm going to hold the otters over till next year. Hopefully we'll have some better prices.


----------



## mr otter (Feb 25, 2017)

I've been stretching and drying, wrapping them in Saran Wrap and putting them in the freezer.  Will stay good for several years like that and not freezer burn.


----------

